# what was your first lizard



## 1issie (Sep 20, 2010)

Whats was your first lizard???.my is my beardie,my only reptile


----------



## James..94 (Sep 20, 2010)

Bearded Dragon


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

blue tongue


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 20, 2010)

blue tounge - about 22 years ago.


----------



## XKiller (Sep 20, 2010)

Spencers monitor


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 20, 2010)

A mountin dragon named Hydro.


----------



## jinin (Sep 20, 2010)

Lace Monitor jks...... Pygmy Bearded


----------



## Mudimans (Sep 20, 2010)

Yellow spotted monitor.


----------



## Gusbus (Sep 20, 2010)

bluey


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Sep 20, 2010)

bearded dragons


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine was a Blotched Blue Tongue. That was when i was 10, i still have her now, 15 years later!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 20, 2010)

Bearded Dragon I found at school.
Then Tristis Orientalis was my first on lisence


----------



## jewfish1 (Sep 20, 2010)

NSW Eastern blue tongued skinks.


----------



## spongebob (Sep 20, 2010)

Slowworm (Anguis fragilis) found in my Great Uncle Henry's compost heap circa 1965


----------



## sesa-sayin (Sep 20, 2010)

2 henry lawsons . 5 years later 1 is still alive....purchased from Garth and our boss, the loveable Fay.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 20, 2010)

first lizards were a few WC garden skinks (when i was 4  )

first bought lizards were marbled geckos, then a year later a bluey


----------



## serpaint (Sep 20, 2010)

3 central beardeds from Premier Pythons. all colouring up now at almost 10 months old.
This is the first to change, and just keeps getting brighter.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 20, 2010)

spongebob said:


> Slowworm (Anguis fragilis) found in my Great Uncle Henry's compost heap circa 1965



OMG ! That was my first lizard actually! I forgot about him...... dad is a brickie and found him under a pile of bricks in Sussex UK when i was growing up. He bought him home for me and we kept him for years until we emigrated to Australia where we took him back to the garden he came from to release him. Beautiful gold colour with brown stripes and a few blue scales on him.


----------



## branca (Sep 20, 2010)

garden skinks then blueys and so on and so on


----------



## spongebob (Sep 20, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> OMG ! That was my first lizard actually! I forgot about him...... dad is a brickie and found him under a pile of bricks in Sussex UK when i was growing up. He bought him home for me and we kept him for years until we emigrated to Australia where we took him back to the garden he came from to release him. Beautiful gold colour with brown stripes and a few blue scales on him.


 
By some strange coincidence my Great Uncle Henry's compost heap was in Hastings in Sussex....

My parents made out it was a special trip (when in fact they visited from London quite often). Great Uncle Henry with much aplomb dug into the the compost heap with a garden fork and I was mortified to find he had impalled a slow worm on one of the forks. Actually the slowworm was probably more mortified than me.
Well that one didn't come home and we managed to find another and it came home in a pipe tobacco tin under much security concern from my mother. Such was my introduction to the world of lizard keeping


----------



## Karly (Sep 21, 2010)

Yellow spotted monitor 
It belonged to a friend of ours who could no longer keep it, my fiance came home with it out of the blue one afternoon - I remember thinking "what the heck am I going to do with that? I don't want a pet lizard...."

Now I'm addicted!


----------



## pepsi111 (Sep 21, 2010)

mine was a beaded dragon


----------



## danieloflat (Sep 21, 2010)

blueys all the way  except for the good old garden skinks but i bet everyone kept skinks as kids


----------



## zookieboi (Sep 21, 2010)

a few water dragons i caught in the creek near my house when i was a kid.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 21, 2010)

spongebob said:


> By some strange coincidence my Great Uncle Henry's compost heap was in Hastings in Sussex....
> 
> My parents made out it was a special trip (when in fact they visited from London quite often). Great Uncle Henry with much aplomb dug into the the compost heap with a garden fork and I was mortified to find he had impalled a slow worm on one of the forks. Actually the slowworm was probably more mortified than me.
> Well that one didn't come home and we managed to find another and it came home in a pipe tobacco tin under much security concern from my mother. Such was my introduction to the world of lizard keeping


 
Hahahaha... yes i was in Crawley Down, West Sussex. Lovely countryside around there and in some areas Slow worms seem quite common. Poor little impaled Slow worm


----------



## bally (Sep 21, 2010)

ackie (george)


----------



## Megzz (Sep 21, 2010)

My 2 Western Beardeds


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 21, 2010)

bluey


----------



## squishi (Sep 21, 2010)

eastern bluey pair


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 21, 2010)

mine were Pygmy beardies last year...Although I got my licence 2007 so my daughter could have her blue tounge's for her 4th birthday - still have them, they are fat as and cheeky : p


----------



## mrdose (Sep 21, 2010)

Shingleback


----------



## kamaia (Sep 21, 2010)

Bearded Dragon  gorgeous!!!


----------



## Alliew (Sep 21, 2010)

A bluey called speedy


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Sep 23, 2010)

Perentie .......Eastern Blue Tongue which i still have today called Dash (Oh yer he is a Dash once his warmed up!!)


----------



## giggle (Sep 27, 2010)

EBD  found him as a young adult at the school, missing half a leg and being tormented by a bunch of boys. I was the only one that had the balls to grab him. I put him in my bag and took him home... he was pretty weak from his ordeal and other than an initial squirm when I picked him up, he never faught me again. I kept him in an enclosure until he outgrew it and i let him go in my backyard, where he stayed  Years later, he disappeared one day and never came back. On the road a few days later I found why


----------



## 1issie (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh poor beardie,atleast you gave him a second chance


----------



## JoceyFisch (Sep 27, 2010)

2 blueys we picked up on saturday - Hamish and Andie


----------



## 1issie (Sep 29, 2010)

*JoceyFisch,* do you have any pics????.


----------



## womapyth (Sep 29, 2010)

A tan coloured She-oak skink.


----------



## bally (Sep 30, 2010)

1issie said:


> *JoceyFisch,* do you have any pics????.



i will try and get some of mine and JoceyFisch blues up tomorrow. There only 8 months and get little guys


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 30, 2010)

this is spike he was my first lizard


----------



## blakehose (Sep 30, 2010)

Blue tongue named 'Turbo'


----------



## Andrais (Oct 1, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> this is spike he was my first lizard


 
OMG! byron were did you get that lizard leash i want it!!! hahhahaha


----------



## Andrais (Oct 1, 2010)

my first lizard was a blue tongue called snappy found him 4 years ago, was attacked by my dog when he was probs only a week old. could not return him to the wild due to his injuries and he was already too old when he had recovered. he was tiny little sod! bless him, we still have him today, best lizard i could ever wish for, he is actually not snappy at all but he was when he was a little juvi! then after that we got bob another blue tongue and the beardies snakes soo on


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 1, 2010)

a family of bluey when i was 9 back in South Australia and hopefully soon some boyd's


----------



## buckby09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, I just joined up! Very excited about reading interesting threads about reptiles!! I have a 2 year old Central Bearded Dragon! Love her to pieces!!


----------



## 1issie (Oct 4, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> this is spike he was my first lizard



Hahahahaha,You walked your beardie on a lead like me!!!!!


----------

